
Trump Moves to Block Visas for Pregnant Women on ‘Birth Tourism’ - mmhsieh
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/us/politics/trump-birth-tourism.html
======
phasnox
I live in Ecuador and I can tell you for sure this is a thing, specially among
the wealthy. The benefits they seek are mainly twofold:

\- Be able to move freely to the US and around the world. \- Better chance at
college admissions and cheaper tuition.

They don't actually plan on living there, is just for convenience and a little
bit of snobbery too.

Note this people won't likely take advantage from taxpayers dollars. They pay
for medical expenses in full and usually stay in 5 star hotels and make lots
of shopping.

That said, this still feels like taking advantage of the system. But a
national threat?

